# Dance With Me



## shotthebreeze (Dec 22, 2006)

This is the craziest movie idea I've ever come up with. Give it a read. The synopses is probably shit because I wrote it at 3:00 in the morning, but whatever. Enjoy...

*Title*
“Dance With Me”

*Tag Line*
_“Sticks and stones may break my bones but I’ve got this fine looking physical therapist…”_

*Setting* 
Takes place in Stamford CT, roughly 45 minutes away from New York City.

*Cast*

(Elijah) 
Physical therapist, hopeless romantic, and jokester.
Played by Thom Collins: http://www.thomcollins.com/photos/between/tom.jpg

(Rae) 
Emotionally and physically broken dress designer.
Played by Shannyn Sossamon: http://www5f.biglobe.ne.jp/~ana/shannyn_sossamon.jpg

(Sasha the Receptionist) 
Sarcastic, tell it how it is receptionist. 
Played by Wanda Sykes: http://www.headlineentertainment.us/images/headshots/sykes.gif

(Will the Understudy) 
Nerdy, but genuine character out to help others, especially Elijah.
Played by Colin Farrell: http://home.comcast.net/~missnefertete3/colin/colin123.jpg

(Alex) 
Bitter model and heartbreaker; boyfriend of Rae
Played by Mark Valley: http://www.geocities.com/TelevisionCity/Lot/4485/markvalley2film.gif


*Synopses*

Early in the morning on her way home from a New Year’s Eve party and a horrible breakup with her boyfriend, Rae let her emotions get the best of her as she hit a patch of ice and another car head on. After being rushed to the hospital she finds herself at the mercy of doctors and nurses for several weeks. Seeing that the accident caused trauma to her legs, she is forced to follow through with extensive physical therapy. 

Elijah is just what the doctor ordered. He is a renowned local physical therapist who pushes Rae to her limit. After three weeks of cursing from pain, practical jokes, and making fun of each other, the two seem to have an undeniable love for each other. Each day after their hour long session, Eli and Rae would discuss interests, music, politics, old lovers (especially their recent breakups), and anything else that would come to mind.

Noticing Eli’s weak spot for his patient, Sasha the receptionist, and Will the understudy, start questioning and pushing him to confront her with his feelings. In need of a new routine to help Rae walk again, and instead of the boring walker, he decides to rent a tux, buy roses, and surprise her with a slow dance as part of her physical therapy routine. Instead of meeting her in the office, he meets her at a near by dance floor where her friends drop her off and finally get to meet the man she’s been talking about. The dance worked well as Rae finally wound up in Eli’s arms. As a physical relationship took its form as well as the muscles in Rae’s legs, no one was there to watch except for a lonely janitor and a CD player. 

Not long after her recovery and release from physical therapy, Rae’s old boyfriend, Alex, wished to make amends. Still having feelings for him made her forget about Eli, seeing that there was no commitment or any words said that implied that love was ever a factor. With much hesitation and hurt, Eli is forced to win her over with the help of Sasha, Will, and all Rae’s friends. As, Rae’s friends took her out to dinner at the Paramount Hotel in New York City, Eli hired a jazz quartet to play on the balcony as the two danced and he poured his heart out. (*Insert romantic scene for the evening here*)

As Alex is informed of the happenings of the evening through the grapevine, he shows up the next morning at Eli’s office with a baseball bat. As Eli winds up in the hospital and Alex in jail, Rae finds it appropriate to help the man who has given her the ability to walk and the ability to love.


----------



## mammamaia (Dec 22, 2006)

tackling this post in the order in which you wrote it:

first, you need to get the terminology right, if you're going to approach agents and prodcos at some point... a single one is a 'synops*i*s'... _more_ than one are 'synops*e*s' ;-)... 

title is a good one... bad news is, it's been used at least 4 times already, from 1930 to 2003...[see imdb.com for details]

you don't need a tag line... what you _do_ need is a great _logline_ [not the same thing at all... email me for details, if you don't know the difference]

unless you're going to produce and direct this yourself and have those actors already attached to the project, _never_ mention casting...

finally, to the 'synopsis'... now that you're awake, you can take this back and do a proper job on it... industry standard is a single page, single-spaced in times new roman, laying out the screenplay in three basic paragraphs:  beginning [act 1], middle [act2], end [act3]... 

the concept is a pretty good one, could make a sweet 'fated lovers' flick... luckily, none of the others with this title bear any resemblance to _your_ plot... the ending borders on _deus ex machina_, but if written well enough, you may get away with it... this would be a low budget script, so should have a decent chance, if you can write at a professional level... 

best of luck with it!... if you need any help/info/advice, i mentor lots of aspiring screenwriters, along with all other writing breeds, so don't hesitate to drop me a line...

love and hugs, maia
maia3maia@hotmail.com


----------



## shotthebreeze (Dec 25, 2006)

Maia, 

Thanks for your help. Do you really think its a publishable idea? I'm a college student and I really have no idea about screen/scriptwriting. Could you give me a little more info?


----------



## mammamaia (Dec 25, 2006)

i'll be happy to give you as much help as you want... i mentor/tutor many aspiring screenwriters... btw, scripts are 'produced'... books are 'published'... ;-) 

email me any time you want to get started...

love and hugs, maia
maia3maia@hotmail.com


----------



## Small-town_Wright (Dec 26, 2006)

Well, folks, it sounds like a good idea to me. a bit cliched, but good idea.


----------



## MTMarshall (Jan 29, 2011)

I highly recommend using "Final Draft" as your writing program. At this  stage it is the standard being used within the industry. As for the rest I pretty much agree  with Mammanaia... A good solid beginning and end is a good place to start all stories...


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 22, 2011)

I agree with everything Maia said. At the end of para 1 (act1) show a truning point to change the tempo of the story. Do the same at the end of act 2. Tidy up the grammatical mistakes as an agent will drop it in the bin on the very 1st one. Good luck as it is a good story idea


----------



## Bad Craziness (Mar 23, 2011)

The OP is from 2006. 

"Ba ha ha!" to recent respondents.


----------

